
Ask HN: Ethical Advertising Companies - acm0055
I am looking at improving my blog and including advertising; however, I do not wish to use an advertising company that “overly” tracks people. Any suggestions for ethical advertising companies to use for a blog?
======
davidfischer
I work at Read the Docs and we're behind EthicalAds (ethicalads.io). Read the
Docs has been running ads on our own sites for years and that's how we're
funded. We do our own ad sales, we don't run advertiser supplied scripts, and
we host the ad resources like images ourselves. You can read a bit about it
here[1] or here[2].

EthicalAds is our ad network for sites not hosted by us and it's about a month
old. It uses the same ad serving setup as Read the Docs and it follows the
same principles.

Based on my affiliation, I'm going to be biased. However, if you have any
questions, you can reach me at my first name @readthedocs.org.

[1]
[https://docs.readthedocs.io/en/stable/advertising/](https://docs.readthedocs.io/en/stable/advertising/)
[2]
[https://blog.readthedocs.com/archive/tag/advertising/](https://blog.readthedocs.com/archive/tag/advertising/)

~~~
acm0055
Does EthicalAds require GDPR and CPPA compliant privacy policies and banner
consent or does it work in a privacy preserving no consent necessary manner?

------
philipkiely
[https://www.ethicalads.io/](https://www.ethicalads.io/) is by Read the Docs,
which I have a generally positive opinion of.

[https://www.carbonads.net](https://www.carbonads.net) is by buysellads, which
I have a generally mixed opinion of.

There was a similar company called codefund, which has recently shut down and
now redirects to ethical ads.

All of these are for tech publications and have moderately rigorous
applications, with requirements for content and traffic.

